# painted red shrimp advice



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Two weeks ago I bought 5 painted red shrimp. In that two weeks I've had three die. Not all at once, about four days apart. I checked the water quality again today and it is as follows

Ten Gallon tank that has been up for at least two months and has a moss ball and a few plants in it. 

sponge filter

Substrate is Fluval Shrimp Stratum

GH- 3
KH - 2
PH 6.8
Amonia 0
Nitrite 0

I'm still learning about water chemistry so if I'm wrong and those numbers are bad, what is bad about them and what can I do to change them?

The food I was feeding them, an algae wafer by Tetra seemed to kind of getting fuzzy like moldy over night so I would take it back out but maybe I didn't get it all and it made them sick?

I've since ordered some Hitari shrimp food just in case.

I would like to get more but hate to until I have a handle on what might be making them die.

Any help would be great.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think most shrimp like higher numbers in the ph,gh,kh.
Adding a small amount of crushed coral may help to boost those numbers for you.
I saw no mention of nitrates or your waterchange schedule?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I think most shrimp like higher numbers in the ph,gh,kh.
> Adding a small amount of crushed coral may help to boost those numbers for you.
> I saw no mention of nitrates or your waterchange schedule?


I change 1/3 of the water every Friday or Saturday. I forgot to test for the nitrates. Since I haven't done this weeks change yet I went ahead and it's 5.0 which is more than I would have guessed. Do you think that's enough to hurt them? In any case I'll do this week's water change.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

5 ppm is very safe for shrimp even.
Did you see them eat at all?
I would try to increase the pH ,gH with a SMALL amount of crushed coral in a mesh bag so you can get it out or change it if you need to.The shrimp need the disolved solids many fish do not enjoy to help grow their exo skeloton.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> 5 ppm is very safe for shrimp even.
> Did you see them eat at all?
> I would try to increase the pH ,gH with a SMALL amount of crushed coral in a mesh bag so you can get it out or change it if you need to.The shrimp need the disolved solids many fish do not enjoy to help grow their exo skeloton.


Yea, I saw them eat a lot. They seemed to like the tabs but I'll feel better with a different food. I'm going out tomorrow and will get the crushed coral and do as you suggest. Nice idea to put in a mesh bag. I'll check the ph and gh every other day and see if it changes. Do you know what the gh should be...am I looking for 4 or 5, something in that range.

Thank you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Aquarium Shrimp. Keeping and Breeding Details
Hope this helps.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Aquarium Shrimp. Keeping and Breeding Details
> Hope this helps.


Yes! Thank you.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Aquarium Shrimp. Keeping and Breeding Details
> Hope this helps.


Yes! Thank you.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Having zero nitrites seems like it would mean you have more nitrates. Also, is 2 months long enough to have a "well established" tank as the shrimp literature says. I read well established to be more like several years.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest not doing water changes each week on a shrimp tank. Most people who breed shrimp will do small monthly water changes. Instead of crushed coral I would suggest to get shrimp mineral balls. They have most of the minerals that shrimp need.


----------

